# MP3 Player says it's write-protected!



## daisygoddess (Oct 26, 2005)

I've been trying to add songs to my Polariod Pocket Jam 3 MP3 player, which is also a thumb drive. 

When i try to add items to the disk space, it lets me. 
When i try to add MP3s to the MP3 space, it says that my file is write-protected and i need to remove the write-protection. How do i do that? There are no switches, like on or off besides the play buttons. Which i already tried hitting those. 

I really want to know how to remove the write-protection.... in english please


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

Don't know for sure if it will help or not, but try right-clicking on the file and click on properties and see if it is checked as read only. If it is, uncheck it.


----------



## daisygoddess (Oct 26, 2005)

No doesn't help, but thanks for trying.


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

After doing a little searching around for support for any of the pocket jams, with no luck I might add, I did read in a review that mp3's can only be stored in the top directory.

No mention or reference to MP3 players at Polaroid website????


----------



## daisygoddess (Oct 26, 2005)

Not to sound stupid, but what do you mean top directory?

http://www.polaroid.com/global/deta...4488338434&bmUID=1130446803799&bmLocale=en_US

that's the link at the direct polariod site, and you are supposed to go to another site, but i can never get the site to work for me and i haven't heard back from the support team at polaroid.

http://www.polaroidmp3.com


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

As I type, I'm trying to connect the link you provided. The first one works but not the second one. In your first post you refered to "spaces". Now I don't have a player, but I know that it's a storage device...formated for a file system...directories! I'm just winging here and passing some info on that I read in a review.

Can you add the mp3 files to the first space that you mentioned and then playback???

Still cannot connect to www.polaroidmp3.com - Hoping to find more info there!


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

Daisygoddess, you don't sound "stupid". It's a valid question for use with your player! 

Is there any reference to write protection in documentation with the player?


----------



## daisygoddess (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm glad i'm not the only one not able to connect to the second site. There is a tech support on that site, and when i googled my question it came up with a question similar to mine, but i couldn't get into the page. 

There is no reference to write protection in the documentation with the player. I tried that. 

I can add MP3 files to the disk space, where i can add most anything, but no playback with that. 

I finally found the support # and i'm going to try calling that ASAP!
I walk to work and right now not having anything to listen to makes my walk very dull.


----------



## DBClark (Oct 23, 2005)

Good luck to you. What I thought might be, and probably still is, a simple solution to the write protection. 

I'm curious to know how this turns out for you. I will browse a little more, but I keep running into dead ends with it. I know that some of the memory cards can be write protected like the 3-1/2 floppy and other media????

Anyone else out there?


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Not that this is going to resolve the issue, but I've read a lot out there that MP3's downloaded from certain sites have internal copyright protections on them (in fact, the last article I read was in the Wall Street Journal just last Friday). It isn't necessarily a file protection thing, but a song protection.

Just like now they are adding code to prevent DVD's from being copied or ripped, as I understand it, many downloaded MP3's carry the same protection programming.

Just my two cents.

MBN

PS: where did you get the mp3? personal rip? pay per song site? that might make the difference.


----------



## daisygoddess (Oct 26, 2005)

I've gotten these MP3s from all over. I have a lot and some i got years ago and others i have gotten recentely. Ripped, payed or "stolen" none will work.

I'm getting a run around at Polariod also... part of me just wants to go pay for a good new different named brand one rather than dealing with all of this!


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Mp3's are not copy protected, or at least up until recently they weren't. There was talk of coming up with a copy protected version of mp3 this year but I don't know if it's happened. It wasn't that important as sites that use copy protection do not use mp3's anyway. Sony, Itunes for example all use they're own type of file with copy protection built in. The 'universal' format used by others that allows copy protection is the .wma file format. Music ripped from CD with windows media player before version 10 are .wma. Unless you turn it off, they are copy protected by default. WMP10 also defaults to copy protected wma rips. You have to change settings to turn of copy protection or to rip to mp3. It cannot copy protect mp3's. Are you sure your 'copy protected' files are not .wma files? (right click,properties to find out) And does you mp3 player play wma files?
If your files have copy protection then they are highly unlikely to be .mp3's.


----------

